# John Deere CUT 0% Fixed-Rate Financing for 24 Months



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like Deere is offering 0% financing on a pretty wide range of CUT's including their 4000 Twenty Series tractors & 110 TLB's. 

0% Fixed-Rate Financing for 24 Months


----------

